# Lake Macquarie Long Weekend



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Could be a plan - see what I can swing mate - but I am waiting on a delivery :wink: and possibly heading off for a week later
Phil


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm in. Got the latest fishing report from the fisherman's warehouse and it seems that the lake has good fish at the moment. It also mentioned that since the cessation of commercial fishing in the lake that sharks to 3 meters had taken up residence, Hammerhead and Whaler in particular. People are apparantly actively fishing for them.

I would be keen to explore some off shore. The question is where to launch from as the waves really break on that piece of the coast. I might mess with Google Earth and see if something doesn't jump out at me. Lots of big Tailor in the lake too apparantly.

Man is 3 days off in a row going to be sweet.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT, the ramp at Norah Head should be good,especially in a S-SE swell. Puts you straight onto lots of reef.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Gatesy
I'm a pretty good chance at this stage - I am actually staying at belmont for the week prior - to try out the new adventure  Happy Days :lol: Although it hasn't actually arrived yet - fingers crossed :wink: 
Phil


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Gatesy
Disregard the above :shock: - Brain Fart  wrong weekend :? I will hopefully be picking up the new Hobie next weekend and camping @ Belmont the week after - Sorry mate I'll be driving instead :wink: Hopefully (if my Yaks ready)
Phil


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Long Weekend? What long weekend? 

I am annoyed that you southerners get a day off after a League Grand Final that won't even feature a team from NSW, whilst us Bronco fans up here have to go to work the next day. 

and back on subject...good luck with your trip Gatesy. :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I should be good to go.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm trying to arrange things so I can make Sunday.

Michael, how will your injury limit our options? Are you sure you didn't do it pedalling too hard?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am unfamiliar with Norah Head. How far is it from Catherine Hill Bay? Also where is Fraser Beach Gatesy and how are the launch conditions, parking vs beach etc etc?

Sunday morning I am good but should also be able to fit another fish in over the 3 day period for those that are also keen.

Bring it on! 

JT


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm good for Saturday morning or Monday. I have a 40th birthday Saturday night in Sydney which will take my Saturday afternoon, night and Sunday Morning. I think young praw will be joining us in the SIK. Dead Woods could be the go, but as you know I'm easy :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting the map Gatesy.

For those that don't know or aren't familiar this is a great part of the world. The coastline is quite spectacular and is predominantly cliffs with some amazing beaches. The rocks off Catherine Hill Bay and Snapper Point are legendary fishing points and are chocka full of salmon, kings and all the usual list of pelagic bad boys. A lot of lives are also lost off there due to the deadly combination of rocks, great fishing to be had, unpredictable swell and complacency. It would be awesome to yak fish the area if the seas and weather allow us to otherwise the lake will be an excellent second option. Also chocka full of fish at the momentor so I am told.

Saturday morning for me is out as I have to rush off to Singapore and won't return until Saturday morning. Otherwise it is all good time wise.

JT


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Fraser beach is not too far from the southern end of catherine hill bay.


Gatesy 50 years ago I learnt my rock fishing at Frazer Park [and Whale Beach, Sydney]

In those days after you turned off the highway it was rough gravel track through bush to the beach, and a cleared caravan area next to a creek, where a few wino's lived without any amenities..and you could catch a drummer or groper to size needed, in those days a and remote and pretty spot

Looking at your map is the area still reasonably quiet or has development made it another piece of suburbia


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If the lizards are on at the southern end of the lake then I'm more than happy to go for a troll around Wyee Bay (I've restocked with Chubbies  ) and then go up to Deadwoods (I reckon Wyee Ck should be prime popper territory so might give that a go).

Think I can make either Saturday or Monday morning. Dawn start?


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Gatesy - I am camping @ Belmont for the week after long weekend - could do a monday fish (or any other day after for the week) in either flat/ outside depending on weather

Phil - 0422543219


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Gatesy - sounds great to me mate A maiden voyage for the new Yak alongside " The Achilles Heel" 8) Great name and it can be shortend to TAH :wink: 
Count me in mate :lol: 
Phil


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm in. My plan is to get up at 4, drive straight there and get onto the water. You'll find me trolling around Wyee Bay


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gents, I am up for a fish both Sunday and Monday morning. I am keen to go off shore and try off Norah or Catho weather permitting. Kraley sounds like you may be in the same boat...or yak as it is in this case.

The wife may disagree as I have been on the road for a few days and she may feel like some child relief but Monday is most certainly on. I assume we are meeting at that little researve at Mannering park where we kick off last time Greg and Dave?

Look forward to it gentlemen.

JT


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep same place JT. I might be runing a bit late so dont wait for me. I'll see you on the water.


----------

